# Whooo Hoooo!!! Christmas came early!!!!



## fpnmf (Dec 21, 2011)

My new Cabelas stuffer and drive motor made it here this evening.

Assembled and test drove immeadiately.

It will get used tomorrow.


----------



## werdwolf (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh Yea that looks sweet.  Had to twist my kids arm the other day to operate the crank for me.  conrats!


----------



## big casino (Dec 21, 2011)

thats awesome man congrats on that  motorized stuffer!!!


----------



## tyotrain (Dec 21, 2011)

Man o Man that is nice... congrats on the new toy...


----------



## big andy a (Dec 21, 2011)

A great way to start the holiday weekend 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Curt.


----------



## roller (Dec 21, 2011)

Gotta Love it !


----------



## jp61 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sweet!!! I just finished washing mine... it's all lubed up and ready to go for friday morning. Good luck with it and enjoy!


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 21, 2011)

looks like you was a good boy this year !!!!!

nice new toy.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 21, 2011)

Now, That's a Smilin' Craig!

Merry X-mas My Friend!!!

Todd


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 21, 2011)

Congrats Craig I hope you get lots of use out of it


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 21, 2011)

Now thats a SMF adult toy for sure. I know that you will do your best to wear it out.


----------



## sprky (Dec 21, 2011)

That looks SWEET. Congrats on your new toy/smoking accessory.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome Craig. Cant wait to hear how you like it.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 21, 2011)

She's a beauty Craig.... Enjoy for many moons... Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2011)

Awesome Craig. I think a video of it in action would be appreciated by all of us!


----------



## graystratcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I now officially have SMF Tool envy!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Very nice!!!!


----------



## frosty (Dec 22, 2011)

Craig, congrats on the new addition.  I know it will never get dust on it, looking forward to seeing the future results.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 22, 2011)

You lucky devil.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 22, 2011)

You suck....Not talking to you anymore.......JK

Congrats on your new stuffer Mi Amigo

And Merry Christmasausage To you and yours


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 22, 2011)

color me green....you lucky dog.


----------



## rygolf25 (Dec 22, 2011)

AWESOME!!!  Very jealous of that new toy...look forward to hearing about your success with it!!!


----------



## alelover (Dec 22, 2011)

I want one. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Can't wait to see what you do with it. I like Al's suggestion. Video it.

Merry Christmas My Friend.


----------



## venture (Dec 22, 2011)

Gotta see that baby in action.

Congrats!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 22, 2011)

Awesome Craig. Merry Christmas my friend


----------

